# Alicante Airport



## SHASDAVE (Aug 13, 2010)

Just returned from England on 3rd May and what a surprise lay in store for us. Flew with BMI Baby and we found ourselves in the new terminal. What a walk, we had to go through people waiting for their departure flights and new shops. We didn't know where we were. Eventually made it to our pick up point for us to be taken to our car. Can anyone tell me if all flights from England are now using this terminal, and if so, how do you get to it by car to pick someone up? and when was this new terminal building open, we flew back to England on March 3rd using the old terminal, so it was quite a surprise on our return!:ranger:


----------



## Thader (Sep 29, 2010)

Although I haven't used it yet, I have been told by friends that to get to the car park you drive past the old terminal 1 departure lounge then up to the right. There are five floors in the car park. The bridge to the terminals is on the fourth level. Apparently, it is better to go to the fifth floor to park and walk down one. The other terminals are closed for re development.
CD


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Terminal 1 at Alicante airport*



SHASDAVE said:


> Just returned from England on 3rd May and what a surprise lay in store for us. Flew with BMI Baby and we found ourselves in the new terminal. What a walk, we had to go through people waiting for their departure flights and new shops. We didn't know where we were. Eventually made it to our pick up point for us to be taken to our car. Can anyone tell me if all flights from England are now using this terminal, and if so, how do you get to it by car to pick someone up? and when was this new terminal building open, we flew back to England on March 3rd using the old terminal, so it was quite a surprise on our return!:ranger:


Yes that is correct if you park on level 4 then you go across the walkway to the arrivals. the turning area for the cars to go up/down the ramps to other floors is horrendous,you almost hit the walls so care is required!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I was in their saturday to pick up. You go past the old arrivals & at the end are faced with turn left, straight on & down , this is the one for the car park, & straight on around to the right . This takes you around to the departure terminal. There's no signs at the junction only half-way down in to the car park. As already explained the bridge is on the 4th floor level. Exiting is a nightmare , I went round twice & still couldn't find the exit. The signs are tiny & obscured by the sprinkler system pipework !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive just come back through there. Got to say it is a huge improvement and is a fairly nice airport. True to say though, you have to do a lot of walking.

The Ryanair stand is in the next field btw


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive just come back through there. Got to say it is a huge improvement and is a fairly nice airport. True to say though, you have to do a lot of walking.
> 
> The Ryanair stand is in the next field btw


I must admit that I think it is a bit oversized. Everything is huge & the waste of space is on a gigantic scale. When you come from the carpark to the terminal over the bridge what is that 20m x20m square lobby all about ? With a ceiling 30m high ! :confused2:It's got a coffee , cold drink & food machine in a corner absolutely dwarfed by the size of the area that you hardly notice them! Perhaps it's for football games when you're delayed.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

SHASDAVE said:


> Can anyone tell me if all flights from England are now using this terminal,


Yep. T1 & T2 are now closed (for the time being at least). The wish is that they stat international flights which I believe will then go T3 and re-open old terminals following refurb for local and euro flights.. but god only knows when!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> I must admit that I think it is a bit oversized. Everything is huge & the waste of space is on a gigantic scale. When you come from the carpark to the terminal over the bridge what is that 20m x20m square lobby all about ? With a ceiling 30m high ! :confused2:It's got a coffee , cold drink & food machine in a corner absolutely dwarfed by the size of the area that you hardly notice them! Perhaps it's for football games when you're delayed.


Having travelled a lot, I have to say that high roofed airports are definately a good thing. The noise level in the airport is surprisingly low, and I think thats the idea of it. Its sort of similar to Hong Kong Airport. High ceilings, little noise and a sense of space


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just for info. Don't forget to pay at the machines on the 4th floor as there aren't any on the 1st 3 floors & also you can't go back up in the car , as I found out to my cost this morning .  First time I've ever done that. Must have been the excitement at finding the exit 1st time. :rofl:


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Lets hope the International bit actually comes off. It is an ideal location, as to my knowledge, the nearest International airports are either Madrid or Barcelona. We don't often go International but always seem to end up going via the UK which is a real pain.


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive just come back through there. Got to say it is a huge improvement and is a fairly nice airport. True to say though, you have to do a lot of walking.
> 
> The Ryanair stand is in the next field btw


We just got back last week, and it's a major improvment reminds me a bit of Malaga Airport once you get through check in !! We usualy get the Alta Bus to take us to Benidorm, but due to our flight being delayed we had to wait abother hour for the next bus !! but a had a nice Coffee and snack which was'nt at all to expensive  cant wait to go back in 3 weeks :clap2:


----------



## SHASDAVE (Aug 13, 2010)

*The new alicante airport*

Has anybody picked anybody up from the new Alicante Airport building. I have to pick my daughter and grandchildren up in July and dont want to go into the car park. I am hoping that there is a pick up point near the arrivals. Help!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SHASDAVE said:


> Has anybody picked anybody up from the new Alicante Airport building. I have to pick my daughter and grandchildren up in July and dont want to go into the car park. I am hoping that there is a pick up point near the arrivals. Help!!


There seems to be a pick up point on the top level, I suppose at departures. Theres a long line of parking spaces and I didnt see anyone moving people on when we were waiting for the car park bus to pick us up


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

SHASDAVE said:


> Has anybody picked anybody up from the new Alicante Airport building. I have to pick my daughter and grandchildren up in July and dont want to go into the car park. I am hoping that there is a pick up point near the arrivals. Help!!



Just use the departures as a pick up point. When she comes out of the baggage claim area, she just needs to go up one level to the big departure lounge and out of the main entrance. Then just cross the taxi lane, there should be enough room to wait. This is were the car park shuttles pick up customers as well.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Seb* said:


> Just use the departures as a pick up point. When she comes out of the baggage claim area, she just needs to go up one level to the big departure lounge and out of the main entrance. Then just cross the taxi lane, there should be enough room to wait. This is were the car park shuttles pick up customers as well.


What I said /meant then


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Couple of reasons for high ceilings - fire and air con. As with Hong Kong, they can cool the air up to about three metres, without worrying about all the rest. Reduces their leckky bills considerable as well as lowering carbon footprint. 

In case of a fire, the idea is that smoke drifts up high and is dissapated by extractors. Typically, people are more likely have problems with smoke inhalation than from burns in these sorts of scenarios.

Wow - I never realised how much of an anorak I´ve become. 

I´ll get me aforementioned coat...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yossa said:


> Couple of reasons for high ceilings - fire and air con. As with Hong Kong, they can cool the air up to about three metres, without worrying about all the rest. Reduces their leckky bills considerable as well as lowering carbon footprint.


Hong Kong is an amazing airport
In fact, my wife said the ceiling height in Alicante reminded her of HK, although iirc HK was much higher


----------



## SHASDAVE (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I must admit I was abit confused when arriving, I was told to look out for the signs for the buses and go down to Level -2 in the lift by my shuttle bus company (Agua Car Parking), it seemed a long way to walk from leaving the plane to the baggage collection point, and then having to find Level -2. When I eventually found Level -2 it was an underground picking up point for the shuttle buses. Can anyone tell me if all the airport shuttle buses use this pick up point now.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SHASDAVE said:


> Thanks for all your replies. I must admit I was abit confused when arriving, I was told to look out for the signs for the buses and go down to Level -2 in the lift by my shuttle bus company (Agua Car Parking), it seemed a long way to walk from leaving the plane to the baggage collection point, and then having to find Level -2. When I eventually found Level -2 it was an underground picking up point for the shuttle buses. Can anyone tell me if all the airport shuttle buses use this pick up point now.


You mean the car park shuttles?
Car park shuttles go from the top level by the departures entrance


----------



## lilinspain (Jun 4, 2011)

SHASDAVE said:


> Can anyone tell me if all the airport shuttle buses use this pick up point now.


No, I used one just last week, who like mentioned earlier dropped me off at the top level (departures) then collected form the same point. So i just went back up and outside onour return. Although it didnt take me long to head outside the company were already waiting for me, very efficient.

The new temrnial can be confusing, you enter on one level andexit on another !!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We have been there now several times. 

Picking people up. 
Dropping people off. 
Flying out from there. 
Flying in to there.

I am still totally confused and get lost every time 

The last time we collected someone. We parked the car in the car park but when we returned we could not find it. On each floor there is a car park A and a car park B. We were looking in the wrong one


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lilinspain said:


> The new temrnial can be confusing, you enter on one level andexit on another !!


Just like the old terminal then!


----------



## lilinspain (Jun 4, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Just like the old terminal then!


Quite. But this one is worse. You think you are on the same level at which you entered as it looks exactly the same with the same views and dimensions. 

The main difference being is the top level has a further 2 lanes which are uncovered.


----------

